

Show HN: Fail2Ban attack reports show where those password scanners come from - knyt
https://int80k.com/ftb/

======
knyt
Would anyone be interested in downloading the set of 2M attack reports? I
could put up a DB dump such as:

    
    
      date,perp_cc,victim_cc,perp_asn,service
      1236818863,PL,GB,5617,SSH
      1236840986,FR,GB,20824,SSH
      1247779192,PA,GB,21599,SSH

